# I wonder what this is going to be?



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2015)

Hmmmm......


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 13, 2015)

Wa converted monster Sabatier? 

:wink: :thumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 13, 2015)

I wonder too and am following to see. I have a 360 Misono dragon gyuto that'll get a rehandle once i finish my WAs with Mikey and Stefan (and have the disposable income to spare). Unlike putting on a wa handle, I have zero confidence in my ability to satisfactorily do a western rehandle for a *kitchen sword* which will be a showpiece, so that job will have to be done by someone else :whistling:


----------



## ecchef (Jun 13, 2015)

Stop showing me things like this! It puts evil thoughts in my head that the wife wouldn't approve of.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 13, 2015)

I know what it is, and I'm very excited to see it finished


----------



## daveb (Jun 13, 2015)

Is it's first name "Richmond"?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2015)

Mute-on said:


> Wa converted monster Sabatier?
> 
> :wink: :thumbsup:




Soooooo close....yet still so far away


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I wonder too and am following to see. I have a 360 Misono dragon gyuto that'll get a rehandle once i finish my WAs with Mikey and Stefan (and have the disposable income to spare). Unlike putting on a wa handle, I have zero confidence in my ability to satisfactorily do a western rehandle for a *kitchen sword* which will be a showpiece, so that job will have to be done by someone else :whistling:




I like the way you think! :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Stop showing me things like this! It puts evil thoughts in my head that the wife wouldn't approve of.




Oh you, you will LOVE this one Dave! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> I know what it is, and I'm very excited to see it finished




Stop it - you can't play! :nunchucks:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2015)

daveb said:


> Is it's first name "Richmond"?




:vmc: :eeew: uke:


----------



## KCMande (Jun 14, 2015)

Hmm. Doesn't look anything like my gyuto. But I do like where this going. More info please, stop being tease.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 14, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Oh you, you will LOVE this one Dave! :doublethumbsup:



Uh huh....remember that 14" Nogent we talked about a few years back? :whistling:


----------



## Reede (Jun 14, 2015)

Hmm, an old english chef knife?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 14, 2015)

Reede said:


> Hmm, an old english chef knife?





Close......ish :razz:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 14, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Uh huh....remember that 14" Nogent we talked about a few years back? :whistling:




I don't but I do recall your love for old Euro knives.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 15, 2015)

KCMande said:


> More info please, stop being tease.




OK, OK.....click on the picture below


----------

